# solomon's report



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

launched at solomon's yesterday at about 5:15. starting with first cast, fish bit all day in about 30 feet of water. decided to head out to the bay at 10:00. birds and baitfish everywhere, not one blue or rock to be found. i was able to get lots of drifts right through them but could not find a single thing in or under them  anyway good day with 50+ croaker up to 19" a few spot and a few nic big white perch. home by noon after a good day.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx for the report. You think we'd have any chance on them croakers from the solomons pier?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Nice Report*

Thanks For The Info. Home By Noon W/ 50+ Croakers Is Sweet!what Bait Did Ya Use?


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

GhostCrab said:


> Thx for the report. You think we'd have any chance on them croakers from the solomons pier?


You read my mind :fishing:


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

sorry, forgot about the bait. spot and wp were hitting on bwfb and so were the croaker. when i moved out to the bay and came back into the river, the croaker seemed to have turned off until i learned they were only going to hit shrimp . then it was right back to fish after fish.
ghostcrab, funny you should ask about the pier. i can guarantee that you can get 'em from the pier , especially with some heavers. that is all i'll say about that.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I have heard a lot of boats that are running into breaking fish but nothing will hit the lures latley. Happens to me too but I haven't been on the bay in about a month. I guess those baitfish stay jumpy or It could be rays scaring em but not really pursuing them or our lures.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

crappietracker said:


> ghostcrab, funny you should ask about the pier. i can guarantee that you can get 'em from the pier , especially with some heavers. that is all i'll say about that.


One more Q - did you see any crabs being caught at the pier? TIA


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

i only saw one person on the pier and they didn't appear to be crabbing. saw a couple babies swim by... hey... who said i could see the pier?


----------

